# People get real - turn the heat up!



## sfag (12 Nov 2008)

I've been responding to posts and am astounded to discover the amount of people who think 18 degrees is sufficient heat for a house.
People on these boards are spending a fortune on alternative heating systems and then scrimping on using them. 
I'm seeing it in real life too. 

People with under floor heating are running it like a radiator system on timers when it clearly should be 24/7.

Beginning green and efficient seems to becoming an excuse to be miserly. 

I know its a rant but recently I seem to be visiting friends newly modernised houses and they are sitting there in the cold with their very expensive heating turned off.

For the sake of interest what do most of you heat your rooms too. 

Mines 21c which I & my lads like but the wife (and all her sisters) find a little cold so they crank it up.


----------



## webbs (12 Nov 2008)

sfag said:


> I've been responding to posts and am astounded to discover the amount of people who think 18 degrees is sufficient heat for a house.
> People on these boards are spending a fortune on alternative heating systems and then scrimping on using them.
> I'm seeing it in real life too.
> 
> ...



Both me and the missus prefer it around 19 maybe 20 degrees. Anything above that i start to find stuffy and makes me sleepy. 
I have been to houses where the opposite applies to you and they have the heating up and withing minutes feel uncomfortable, sleepy and stuffy. I guess its a case of each to their own


----------



## Vanilla (12 Nov 2008)

Or indeed, wear a jumper. Just a trick I thought up by myself. Should I apply for a patent, d'ya think?


----------



## carrielou (12 Nov 2008)

I have a confession, 25 when heading for the bathroom!


----------



## newname (12 Nov 2008)

I agree and would go even further - some green minded people lecture me about leaving a light bulb on but they go on 4 holidays a year?? Unfortunately the world is becoming overpopulated, turning off a few light bulbs here and there or turning the heat down is not going to make a significant long term difference.


----------



## ubiquitous (12 Nov 2008)

newname said:


> some green minded people lecture me about leaving a light bulb on but they go on 4 holidays a year??



What's wrong with going on 4 holidays a year?


----------



## newname (12 Nov 2008)

Not a thing in my opinion - far more pollution from air miles than from a light bulb. My point was that the people giving out to me for leaving light bulbs on head of on 4 holidays a year creating far more pollution that me leaving the light on.


----------



## Caveat (12 Nov 2008)

OP, are you sure that it's not just people who prefer a generally cooler house? (unless of course the external temperature gets very low)

Personally I hate a warm house - not sure what my heating is set at but put it this way, if I can wear a T-shirt indoors these days - the house is too warm IMO.  

Again, a personal thing, but my bedroom should be cooler again e.g. flooring cold underfoot, pillow cold etc.


----------



## Vanilla (12 Nov 2008)

Caveat said:


> OP, are you sure that it's not just people who prefer a generally cooler house? (unless of course the external temperature gets very low)
> 
> Personally I hate a warm house - not sure what my heating is set at but put it this way, if I can wear a T-shirt indoors these days - the house is too warm IMO.
> 
> Again, a personal thing, but my bedroom should be cooler again e.g. flooring cold underfoot, pillow cold etc.


 
Me too. Before I married I used to always leave a bedroom window open at night in most temperatures. I would much prefer a cooler house wearing a jumper than an over heated house ( in my op obviously).


----------



## myate (12 Nov 2008)

These days I keep mine at 21-ish. If I had unlimited budget for oil, it'd be at 25! Do like downstairs warm, but bedroom cool, so only heat it a bit. As said, its a personal thing!


----------



## Rois (12 Nov 2008)

I think in many cases (my own included) it's an affordability issue.  My gas bills are probably treble what they were 5 years ago - but my salary isn't.


----------



## Blossy (12 Nov 2008)

i personally am not a fan of central heating at all! i have gas in my house but it rarely on, i have the fire lighting every evening, and hot water bottles in my bed before i get in it. nice and cosy!!  

when i do have my heating on its usually at 20 tho!


----------



## NorfBank (12 Nov 2008)

Another vote for a cooler house but the missus would gladly have the heat at the highest setting all the time if she could get away with it.


----------



## extopia (12 Nov 2008)

Surely it's OK for an individual to decide how warm they want the house, whether their heating system is expensive or not? If I was in a 25-degree house, I'd try not to stay too long. Same if the place is too cold, but at least I could leave my coat on!


----------



## paddi22 (12 Nov 2008)

We usually keep out temp at 18 pr below and wear jumbers in winter. i find most friends houses stuff and too warm.


----------



## z104 (12 Nov 2008)

NorfBank said:


> Another vote for a cooler house but the missus would gladly have the heat at the highest setting all the time if she could get away with it.


 

It's a woman thing, Apparently something to do with woman having more water in their body.  A google search gives alot of differing views


----------



## scals (12 Nov 2008)

Well - it's pretty baltic today so have the house nice and warm at about 24degrees-ish.  

Who cares.  I'm warm!!


----------



## secman (12 Nov 2008)

Usually have downstairs set at 18 and upstairs set at 15, other half would feel the cold much more than me, but finds those temps fine.


Secman


----------



## mct1 (12 Nov 2008)

Niallers said:


> It's a woman thing, Apparently something to do with woman having more water in their body. A google search gives alot of differing views


 

Well I'm a woman and 18-20 degrees is fine by me. We don't heat the bedroom at all except briefly on frosty mornings and I wear layers when I go to friends' overheated houses so I can strip off and remain respectable. I think they're the "chilly" ones and I'm normal. Perhaps it's just what you're used to. I grew up in a draughty house with no central heating, so anything above 15 degrees feels like luxury.


----------



## deedee80 (12 Nov 2008)

Mine is up at the highest it will go on the gauge (not sure how many degrees )  I'm a terrible cold creature, always have been.  When I moved out my parents told me they were able to afford an extra holiday a year with the saving on the heating  My neighbour called in the other night and even though I turned off the heating at the look of her in distress she kept asking for glasses of water and mopping her brow.  Its rediculous, when I am at home I wear my normal clothes with a floor length dressing gown over them and a scarf and I'm never too warm.  Actually having just written that I think there may be something wrong with me!


----------



## PM1234 (12 Nov 2008)

I prefer the heat too. Absolutely hate feeling cold and my hands seem to be permanently cold regardless of the temp. Don't mind wearing layers when I'm outside but I don't agree with having to wear them indoors.   Don't use heating in the bedroom at all but  usually find other peoples homes very cold to the extent I have to borrow clothes from them!  I don't have an open fire but would love one!


----------



## woodbine (12 Nov 2008)

we built the house ourselves and have it well insulated.we have central heating and a solid fuel stanley stove with back boiler to supplement the oil heating.The oil tank is 900 litres and was last filled in Decemebr 2007 and it hasn't run out yet.

 since the weather cooled own we light the fire every evening which keeps the sitting room nice and cosy and the rads warm. we rarely use the oil (obvioulsy!) and when we do it would only be for an hour or two in the evening if it was really cold. 
I don't see the point in having the whole house really hot when in the evening we only ever use the sitting room.

The bedrooms would usually not be very warm but i prefer it like that.
Good quality warm bedding but cool air is just perfect.  

i hate going into houses that are over heated...rads almost too hot to touch and windows never opened to let in fresh air. surely it can't be healthy?


----------



## BillK (12 Nov 2008)

We have the thermostat at 18 and all of the upstairs rads have thermo valves set at the lowest they will go.

The house is very well insulated and I am sitting writing this in slacks and shirt.


----------



## bertie1 (12 Nov 2008)

I have it at 18C on underfloor heating , which means the floor is about 20C and the stat at 18 . It is comfortable.


----------



## mugga (12 Nov 2008)

I have it at 25 downstairs and 18 up for two hours each eveening only--never on in morning, don't need it ,always rushing. Light a fire in eve also     like to be nice and warm when sitting around.


----------



## Bronte (13 Nov 2008)

15 degrees at night and about 20 degrees in the mornings and evenings.  Other half in a t-shirt and me in a fleece, plus occasionally a blanket and hot water bottle.  Agree with the poster who says 25 degrees for a bathroom, can never have a bathroom too hot.  Men don't feel the cold as much as women in my experience and it's nothing to do with being brought up without central heating.


----------



## demoivre (13 Nov 2008)

Bronte said:


> 15 degrees at night and about 20 degrees in the mornings and evenings.  Other half in a t-shirt and me in a fleece, plus occasionally a blanket and hot water bottle.  Agree with the poster who says 25 degrees for a bathroom, can never have a bathroom too hot.  Men don't feel the cold as much as women in my experience and it's nothing to do with being brought up without central heating.



Hi love - didn't know you posted on here .


----------



## April Raine (13 Nov 2008)

Bit OT excuse

I do not have a thermostat on each rad. I can turn it up and down/off but there is not a marking for the temp degrees? I have a thermostat on my boiler but how to know the temp for each rad


----------



## Bronte (13 Nov 2008)

demoivre said:


> Hi love - didn't know you posted on here .


 I see you left your wet towel on the floor this morning and you didn't put your socks in the laundry bin, will you ever learn petal .  It's quite hot in the office now as the boss treated me to wine with lunch, it's the fourth time this week so I seem to be doing well as he must think highly of me.  Though the other girls were looking at me a bit strangely  Jealous I suppose.  At least it's warmer than at home as you won't let me turn the heat up .


----------



## tick tock (13 Nov 2008)

at the moment we would be 20 - 21 degree people...we have underfloor heating and a heat recovery thingy...last week we decided to leave boiler on constant and let the thermostats look after keeping the house at temperature which is working very well.the house is always fresh inside because of the HRV system.


----------



## carrielou (13 Nov 2008)

Wonder where the "T-shirt" is!


----------



## NorfBank (13 Nov 2008)

deedee80 said:


> when I am at home I wear my normal clothes with a floor length dressing gown over them and a scarf and I'm never too warm.  Actually having just written that I think there may be something wrong with me!



Maybe this is for you deedee?

[broken link removed]

It was in some magazine discussing the worlds craziest inventions. I showed it to the better half for a laugh but I could see genuine interest in her eyes. Said magazine has been disposed of, imagine coming into that every evening...
.


----------



## Bronte (13 Nov 2008)

I can't comment on the previous post.  

There was an interesting post by a plumber (?) recently about the fact that it's better to have the heat on constantly instead of letting the house go to freezing cold and then having to heat it up.


----------



## truthseeker (13 Nov 2008)

deedee80 said:


> Mine is up at the highest it will go on the gauge (not sure how many degrees )  I'm a terrible cold creature, always have been.  When I moved out my parents told me they were able to afford an extra holiday a year with the saving on the heating  My neighbour called in the other night and even though I turned off the heating at the look of her in distress she kept asking for glasses of water and mopping her brow.  Its rediculous, when I am at home I wear my normal clothes with a floor length dressing gown over them and a scarf and I'm never too warm.  Actually having just written that I think there may be something wrong with me!



Ive a friend just like you DeeDee (maybe it IS you?) - I nearly pass out in her car or house, and she would be shivering while Im melting away on the floor.
Even in the summer she is in long sleeves and a few layers.

Some people are just colder critters than others. Ive absolutely no idea what temperature my heating is at - there is no temperature gauge on the boiler, but I do prefer the bedroom cooler than the rest of the house.


----------



## mummol (13 Nov 2008)

I despise the cold.  I work for someone who goes around turning the heat in my office off . . . .   

Himself is wandering around the house in his shorts and sandals.  I am akin to a polar bear wrapped up in layers.  Its very disturbing but our currented rented home which is a new build is appallingly cold.  I sit and watch blinds move with drafts.  

If this happens in our new house I will cry like a new baby.  Feck Med temps I fancy Carribean levels.


----------



## Bronte (14 Nov 2008)

mummol said:


> Feck Med temps I fancy Carribean levels.


  I too think the Med is too cold, but the waters of the Carribean are perfect, only place I could spend hours in the water, even at night.


----------



## David_Dublin (14 Nov 2008)

I wonder what way I should have things set up regarding heating? I like a house at about 18 to 19 degrees, the wife prefers something warmer. And we have a newborn so we have been heating it a bit more since he has harrived. 

We have just installed a new gas boiler that has an lcd display on it and you can set the temp on that to anything you like up to 80 degrees. The boiler heats the rads and the hot water. There is a dual clock on it for CH and HW. We have thermostatic valves on the rads, with zero to five the options. So we dont have thermostats on the walls that set when the heating is on and off.

What I have taken to doing is running the heating on about 30 degrees, which makes the rads heat up moderately, and it keeps things about 20 degrees I reckon. But then there is no hot water, so when I get up I usually turn up the temp on the boiler and turn off the CH switch so the boiler is only heating the water. I'm not sure if this isthe most efficient approach, would I be better putting the boiler to a temp that heats the water satisfactorily and play around with the thermostatic valves so that they are regulating the temperature? Adivce please!!


----------



## Simeon (14 Nov 2008)

20* kitchen, lounge and bedroom from 5.30 to 10.00. No rads on during the morning/day except weekends.


----------



## St. Bernard (14 Nov 2008)

NorfBank said:


> Another vote for a cooler house but the missus would gladly have the heat at the highest setting all the time if she could get away with it.


 

Tell me about it same here. The heat knocks me out. I prefer the window open with clean fresh air instead of a stuffy house.


----------



## deedee80 (14 Nov 2008)

> NorfBank*Re: People get real - turn the heat up!*
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *deedee80* http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?p=743162#post743162
> _when I am at home I wear my normal clothes with a floor length dressing gown over them and a scarf and I'm never too warm. Actually having just written that I think there may be something wrong with me!_
> ...


 
Oh my god Norfbank - I would seriously buy one of these!!! That would be the best Christmas present ever! Its my bday this weekend and I've already been given a hot water bottle and fleecy pj's!



> truthseeker*Re: People get real - turn the heat up!*
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *deedee80* http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?p=743162#post743162
> _Mine is up at the highest it will go on the gauge (not sure how many degrees ) I'm a terrible cold creature, always have been. When I moved out my parents told me they were able to afford an extra holiday a year with the saving on the heating  My neighbour called in the other night and even though I turned off the heating at the look of her in distress she kept asking for glasses of water and mopping her brow. Its rediculous, when I am at home I wear my normal clothes with a floor length dressing gown over them and a scarf and I'm never too warm. Actually having just written that I think there may be something wrong with me!_
> ...


 
Hi Truthseeker.....hmmmm that does sound suspiciously like me....my boyfriend won't travel in the car with me when I'm driving cos he says its too hot and bad for his health!


----------



## Gordanus (15 Nov 2008)

Bronte said:


> Men don't feel the cold as much as women in my experience and it's nothing to do with being brought up without central heating.



Lots of women out on Fri/Sat night would disprove that!    Bare feet, bare legs, bare arms, bare shoulders..........that's dressed 'up'!


----------

